# Warning - this is indelicate and scary



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, Bailey finally got his bath. He really stunk and I thought he had peed on himself so I didn't think much of it since I knew he was getting a bath. I have to start by saying I have never felt more like a total failure than I do at this moment. 

When I lifted Bailey to put him in the sink I felt a couple of clumps under him and thought it was just some stuff that got caught in his fur. It wouldn't have been the first time. He had a very thick, wavy, cottony coat and always takes more grooming than the others.

I should also say that before money became very tight, I used to take them all to the groomers about once a month or every six weeks at the most. But that stopped months ago. Well, back to the bath. I put him in the warm water and soaped him up four separate times to make sure he was really clean. I rinsed and rinsed and rinsed again before putting his remoisturizer on. When I went to wash his underside, there was something really hard hanging from him. It looked a little like a turd stuck to his hair. I thought I'd either soften it up and wash it off, or I'd cut it out.

When I went to lift him to get a better look at it I became terrified. Whatever it was was attached to, or part of his penis. This absolute panic came over me. Again, it looked like hardened poop. I put him back in the sink and soaked that area for at least twenty minutes. It didn't get any softer. When I lifted him on the counter to groom and dry him I tried to see if I could remove it without cutting him. I started to work on it painfully slowly cutting no more than a couple of hairs at a time but came to a point where I couldn't distinguish his penis from this thing. There also appeared to be dried blood on his penis. So now he has this thing partially attached, partially hanging till the morning, until I can get him to the vet.

Aside from being scared to death, I feel like a fool and as if I don't deserve to have these babies. I often check to see if he has anything attached to his hiney but I almost never look at his penis. I've had male dogs all my life and I've never seen anything like this before. I think it's going to be a long night.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Geri, feel so bad for you. I'm trying to guess what it could be. Does it hurt him when you touched it.?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, Geri, I know you will worry until the vet takes a look at it tomorrow! That is scary and I'm sorry I don't have any ideas but I will be praying that it will be something simple. Let us know as soon as you get home.

Don't feel bad - one time Abby had some much hair matted around her genitals I was terrified I was going to cut her as I tried to trim it away. I did learn a lesson that day, though! With these hairy little monsters it is so easy to miss something!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Chances are ,it's an old turd hence the smell. Fingers crossed.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh Geri you need a hug!!!! This could have happened to anyone. These hairy guys they can hide so much under all that hair. Yogi has tons of hair and I do not shave the stomach so I have to check to make sure he does not have matting form chewing and licking. Also him and Boo Boo both have a mutual interest in licking and chewing each other there!!!! I hope that everything is fine with Bailey. Hugs.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That sounds very strange do you have strong glasses to take a real close look? I have never had a male dog I hope someone else can help tonight so you will not worrie:hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Dave, I put pressure on it at first, thinking it was dried turd on his hair but he squealed as if I hurt him. The dried blood scared me. I don't know how long it's been there. It really looks as if he lay down on a turd and it stuck to his penis, but maybe it's something more nefarious. It didn't degrade or fall apart in any way when I had him in the warm water for 45 minutes. Scariest thing I've ever seen.

Kathie, I will be terrified till the vet can look at it. I also feel like such a fool.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I certainly understand the 'waiting for the vet' anxiety. You are an excellent doggie mommy and like everyone else has said, these kinds of things can happen.

I have never had a male dog but I do have two male hedgehogs and I have to check their pp places daily--which are kindof in the middle of their belly and their penis's are tucked away like a female. But because of this, bedding can get stuck during the tucking/untucking process and early on I found a piece of bedding stuck and looked like maybe some dried blood got on the bedding. I felt so bad but nobody had warned me about this nor was it mentioned in any book. I felt so horrible but he was fine and life moved on  So I think it is really good that you are alerting everyone to this because there are a lot of new dog owners here, including me, and we need to know what to be looking for.

andra


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG I would be as terrified as you. I hope is not serious. Good luck tomorrow and keep us posted. Praying for you.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll be thinking of you all night, Geri. 

We know Bailey hasn't been in pain, because you surely would have known. So you're not guilty of anything but giving him a bath and groom. My gut says it just weird stuff stuck to him! 

I certainly understand your fear, though....the unknown is always the worst you can imagine.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I am so sorry Geri, I know you are frantic and we all will be waiting to see what it could possibly be. 
Sir Winston is one for belly rubs, so I see his penis every day But again, his hair is long, but I keep it trimmed around his tummy..of course the little Hav's belly is so close to the ground, and Sir Winston has very long legs, so there is a big difference. Anything could have gotten attached I guess with his longer coat and shorter legs...just praying it is somethiing very easy to remove...Hugs and Love


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Geri,

I am praying everything will be ok in the morning.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The scariest part of it was, I was planning to cut off the stuck object. Thank goodness I didn't.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Geri, how scary. Let us know!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Geri, I hope it all turns out OK for Bailey. And I wonder how many of us mothers of boy Havs went and turned our guys over and checked things out. I know I did, cuz I usually don't look real hard in that area either. Augie does not like to be turned over on his back. I end up combing his stomach by feel mostly as he is standing. 

I will be thinking of you guys tonight and I am sure the night can't go fast enough for you, until you can get him in to get checked out. :hug:


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Hang in there, Geri. I wish I was there to help get a closer look, hold the flashlight, or something! Get some sleep, and let us know tomorrow what the heck that thing is!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Geri, I hope it's no big deal! Thinking of you and Bailey!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

pjewel said:


> ...
> 
> Aside from being scared to death, I feel like a fool and as if I don't deserve to have these babies. I often check to see if he has anything attached to his hiney but I almost never look at his penis. I've had male dogs all my life and I've never seen anything like this before. I think it's going to be a long night.


PLEASE don't feel bad!! I've had my baby hav for a month, and I can't even IMAGINE what I would feel like if something like that happened to him! So - - PLEASE don't say that you feel like you don't deserve to have your babies!!! I hardly ever look at my baby boy's penis either, even when I give him his 'butt baths', which right now, happen on a regular basis! I don't think you could have done anything better - - and it really does sound like something innocuous (and I pray that it is!)! Please let us know what it turns out to be!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh gosh...I feel so bad for you!! Dont beat yourself up about it hon..things happen even to the very best of owners. Hope everything turns out fine when you go to the vet. Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I do have a male but I haven't ever noticed anything like that but he did have a little turd one time stuck to him and it didn't loosen or soften in the water........he might have been chewing or scratching at it.....praying that's all that it is.......let us know when you find out


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Geri
Hope everything is alright. Don't feel bad- they have so much hair sometimes it's just hard to see things, and that is really unusual.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I've been thinking about you and hope all goes well at the vet today. Don't beat yourself up, you are a great doggy momma.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am checking on Bailey. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am just seeing this for the first time. I hope Bailey is okay and you have received some answers from the vet. 

When I first read it and you said you saw blood,my mind immediantly guessed a hernia or injury close to the penis that would cause a hardened lump of blood. Is Bailey neutered?

If something like that ever happens again--before cutting with a scissors,I would strongly recommend one of those small electric razors. I buy one every few years for under 10.00 at Walmart. It is a man's beard and mustache trimmer and works amazing around all genitals and between pads on the feet etc. without the fear of actually cutting into the skin.I even use mine of Vinnie's big hairy butt!!!!

I'll check back to see how Bailey is doing.:hug:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Checking back in Geri, I hope we hear soon about Bailey...and yes you are a good Mom!! Things like this happen and I am sure you are very frightened...why do these things always happen on Sundays or when most vets are closed??? Huggs


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Checking back, hope things are getting cleared up.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I haven't gotten to the vet yet because the restoration company was at my house finishing up after a major disaster I had in the basement several weeks ago. I did notice this morning that whatever it was is now gone. I guess the cutting that I did last night allowed Bailey to get rid of the rest of it, so the thing is no more. I don't see it anywhere. His penis is still irritated, but at least it looks sort of normal. 

I'm going to try to get to the vet for their 3 -4:30 session. I'll let you know what happens then.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

So glad it's gone, Geri! What a relief but you'll always wonder what the heck it was! Maybe the vet will have some idea.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't have a male dog; but I raised two male children and believe me they could gross me out on any given day. I have seen things that no mother should see. Yeah, I would imagine that it was poop stuck on your dog and you just cut away just enough hair that he could get it loose and hide it or WORSE eat it. God you gotta love them.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't come here often anymore because life just gets too busy sometimes but every once in awhile i peek in just to see how old friends and acquaintances are doing.

Geri, so sorry to hear you are having yet another problem with your fur kids! I hope everything is ok with Bailey. Please let us know what the vet says. :ear:



Julie said:


> Is Bailey neutered?


Julie, I'm sure Bailey must be neutered. Geri has been a member of this forum long enough to know it would be irresponsible to keep an un-neutered pet male and an un-spayed pet female in the same home. I remember how everyone was urging her to neuter both boys back when Milo was sneaking out the fence.

I'm just hoping Bailey is ok. He is such a cutie!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

(((Geri and Bailey)))


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh Geri, I just logged in and read all about what's going on!
I am so glad "it" seems to be gone this morning, I can't imagine your fear, I bet you didn't sleep a wink last night! I wouldn't have been able to either! Amazing how much we love and worry about these hairy little "monsters"! 
Hopefully the vet can shed a little light and figure out this mystery!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

mintchip said:


> (((Geri and Bailey)))


ditto!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Geri! YIKES! I hope everything is okay!!

Boys, they do seem to find themselves into the more peculiar of situations (only basing this thought on my human kids, but I suppose it could apply to canines too)
Gucci probably would've picked at it to let me know its there, she obsesses if she has a twig stuck in her fur! 

Hope all is okay!
Kara


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Geri, how did your Vet visit go? 

Please don't be so hard on yourself. You're a wonderful "Mom" to your dogs. Be glad you caught it when you did and that he's getting better. 

I must say that I'm a bit of a nut when it comes to keeping the private areas of my animals clean. I suppose when they sit on the couch with me or hop on the bed, I want to know ahead of time that the privates are clean. I always carry moist wipes with me on walks and be sure to wipe and check those areas after using the facilities. Lola must think I'm a nut, but she's gotten used to the checks and wipes LOL!

Please give us an update, but HUGS to you.......You are wonderful with your doggies......don't ever forget it. They look up to you and depend on you...you mean everything to them, so give yourself some credit!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Back from the vet. She said he has an infection on his penis and she gave me antibiotics for it. We have to go back next week to see how he's doing, she does expect it to be better by then. She shaved the whole area and put an ointment on it. She told me this is something that happens with long haired dogs when something gets stuck in the hair and the urine then burns, setting up the site for infection. 

He and I are doing much better, especially after we stopped at PetSmart for BilJac treats. BTW, Tried something new - BilJac little Gooberlicious training treats (made with peanut butter) It's a wow in my house.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aw...poor little guy..glad things are looking up and he is enjoying his new yummy treats!!
Hope Mom can breathe a sigh of relief now!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Geri - so glad it isn't something really nasty. While no one wants their pup to have an infection, I imagine a lot worse things were going through your head. I have to agree with others who have stated they think you are an awesome Mom to your 'kids'. I am with that group! You always show concern and love for them. They are lucky to have you!! 

Thank you for sharing this experience with us. I am sure we have all learned something from this. I will be checking closer to keep any mats cleaned off and to keep the hair around there trimmed. You have done us all a service by sharing.

Little Gooberlicious training treats?? Will have to check them out! Augie is really loving the Wellness chicken and lamb jerky treats. I break them into teeny tiny pieces that you would think he couldn't even taste, but he goes bonkers when he hears the package come out.

I hope you will rest better tonight!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, good report!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Boys will be boys. :whoo:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, I do feel much better. Bailey had his ears checked, his nails clipped and he was weighed (14 lbs). All good, and he got a lot of love from all the people at the office. They couldn't believe his temperament. Everyone said he was gorgeous and he got lots of petting.

It was a good lesson for me. I will, henceforth, be vigilant in checking all hidden parts on all of them. As for his infection, it was neither bleeding, nor oozing, just a little red. He seems fine now.

The Gooberlicious treats are something they all *love* and they are tiny already. A small bag has over 100 pieces. I think it was $2.99 or something like that. Mine have been having the BilJac liver treats from the start and they love it, but I'd never seen this one before.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Good News!!!!!! Very happy to hear the visit went well.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Geri, so sorry you and Bailey had to go through this ordeal. Glad to know it wasn't as very serious situation going on. A warning to those of us that have little boys to keep a check on what's happening around their nether regions.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Geri,
I'm glad to hear it was nothing serious. I had no idea that could happen. My guys belly's are shaved, so knock on wood this never happens to them. Kiss and hugs to Bailey!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

So glad it wasn't serious and know he's feeling better. Thanks for sharing this, I know alll of us with males will check often now.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This was from our shopping trip to PetSmart today. Bailey made several friends along the way.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Awhhhhhhh......look at the cute lil' furry mug! :kiss:
He is cute Geri!!!! 

I'm glad it turned out to be nothing too serious. If you don't have one of those little mustache trimmers yet-grab one up the next time you are in Walmart. They are amazing--and I always feel good knowing I can not really hurt any sensitive areas with one. Mine has a blade on it about an inch or so wide...and it makes for a quick butt shave and embedded poopy trim. :thumb:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ound:good stuff Geri, you're on a roll. Keep em coming. I think you must have shutterbugitis. ?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, I haven't seen Bailey in a long time and he is just so darn cute. Glad it was nothing too serious. I can remember Kodi getting a little "crusty" down there as a pup, so I am always making sure he is clean.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Happy to hear it was nothing too serious...he is so cute!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Happy to hear it was a "simple" fix!!! 
He looks SO happy in the cart at the store! LOL I bet he LOVED having some "special" one on one time with you!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You know, I do think, after he stopped shaking in the car and the vet's office, that he *was* happy to have our special time.

Julie, I will get that moustache trimmer. Any chance you can post what it looks like, so I buy the right thing?

Here's another shot of my boy.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Great picture and great outcome Geri. So happy all turned out fine. You poor thing...


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Look what a sweet face! Thank goodness he'll be fine - I'd be curious to see the razor also....


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Just logged in and caught up to what's been going on. Wow Geri I'm so glad it's nothing too serious. In the cute picture you posted, it doesn't look like he feels anything at all!!!  looks very happy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Geri, I just saw this thread. you poor thing. I am glad Bailey is ok. how scary.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

best picture ever.... how can you not smile when you see that face. Glad it all worked out.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Look at that sweet face! So glad he's ok! These guys sure know how to scare us


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

He is so CUTE! I am glad the vet visit went well and that he is now on his way to healing.

Have a good evening!

andra


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cute pic of Bailey - he sure looks happy and relieved. Thanks, Geri, for sharing this experience especially since I will be having a little boy soon, too! Gotta learn all the little tricks! We actually have one of those little shavers, too. Can't wait to get to the PetSmart in Charleston so I can get some of the BilJac treats and gooberlicious ones, too! We'll need lots of tiny potty treats!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cute picture of Bailey!!!! He does look happy. They all love a little one on one time.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What a cute picture!! And you are the best mommy, they all get into something or other at one point and I don't think I examine her privates everyday, either...so don't beat yourself up over it!! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Have to agree with Dave, Boys will be Boys. So happy he is okay and You too!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

So happy it is something simple. These kids scare us so.

Love, love, love his smiling face. What a gorgeous boy.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

What a great photo, Bailey looks so happy!! I can't see you, but I know you are happy too!! ((GERI & GANG))


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh it all sounded so awful! I'm glad some antibiotics will take care of it! good news!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry I didn't notice this until today. No, I don't think I am sorry, I'm glad I didn't read it until everything was better and you'd posted pix of your sweet boy. He's so stinkin' cute! Glad a little bit of meds will take care of it all.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh WOW,didn't clock in yesterday as was v busy, anyway couldn't believe my eyes when I read this thread, had to race to the end to make sure everything was okay, phew what a relief everything is getting back to normal.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Geri,
I feel so bad!! This is the first time I have seen this!!
That poor boy! 
I will say for one - that I have found Logan's penis to be a bit crusty every so often, so I clean it and cut the hair around it. But after this story, I will definitately keep a closer look!!
And two - Lily had a huge tumer in front of the opening of her ear and we did not see or feel it till I went to groom her!!!!! So dont feel bad about seeing it! I felt horrible but the vet said that it was in just the right spot that you would not go over it when petting her. Thankfully they removed it, and it was benign. But it happens to us all!!!
Dont feel bad! I am sure he is happy now!!! 
Thank goodness for good news!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was so frightened, I didn't think to take a picture, but it was hard almost rectangular in shape and so attached I couldn't distinguish it from him. Thank God I was able to pry it loose enough that he could get the rest off. I'm so thankful, but in the future, I'm going to be known as the lady who stares at private parts.  Not everybody's, you understand, just my guys. ound:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Geeze Geri, now you got me thinking. Maybe this can happen with females.? Maybe I should look to see about getting Molly a bikini wax. ?:brick:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

gentle belly rubs to the little guy . . glad you are all alright now . . .


----------



## HavaneseHannah (Mar 30, 2011)

That's one scary sight. I wish your dog will be fine. I was also scared as a dog lover. I know what you felt.


----------

